# 

## adam_mk

Witam
Mam prośbę.
Warunki są dość unikalne.
Ze cztery lata nie było tak, jak teraz.
Zapowiadają , że zima prawdziwa potrwa jeszcze z miesiąc.

Jest już trochę różnych konstrukcji GWC zbudowanych i uruchomionych.
Pomiar temperatury za GWC to chwila.
Można by tu porównać jak sobie radzą różne konstrukcje i zweryfikować oczekiwania z rzeczywistością.
Dużo łatwiej byłoby tym, co teraz sobie coś takiego projektują, wybrać optymalne rozwiązanie.
Praca trochę charytatywna - bo tego co już jest i działa, teraz zmienić się nie da - ale ocenić - tak!
Jeżeli możecie to podawajcie co jakich kilka dni temperaturę za swoim GWC.
Teraz jest test wydajności długoczasowej.
Tak wyszło.

Adam M.

----------


## j-j

U mnie jak uruchomiłem samo GWC bez reku to do domu nawiewało mi 7-8oC przy ok 250 m3/h ale trwało to ok 1 h potem wróciłem do pracy reku i powietrza na zewnątrz i suszenia dalej domu.

pzdr

----------

> ...Teraz jest test wydajności długoczasowej.


Dzisiaj przy temp zewnętrznej -25*C, temp. po GWC wynosi u mnie +6,46*C.
GWC pracuje od ok. 4 miesięcy bez przerwy i jest to najniższa temp. od momentu uruchomienia GWC. Przepływ powietrza przez cały ten czas: ok. 130 m3/h.

Wymiennik żwirowy, powierzchnia ok. 57m2, wysokość ok. 80cm.

----------


## j-j

Zapominiałem dodać że na zewnątrz było -18oC.
Wg mnie Falkon to masz bardzo dobry wynik po takim długim czasie!!!
Masz żwirowca poza domem tak?

pzdr

----------

> Masz żwirowca poza domem tak?


Nie, mam GWC pod budynkiem. 
Pomiary mam z dwóch urządzeń: z przenośnego miernika Omniport 20 oraz z regulatora reku. 
Regulator reku ma pamieć 765 ostatnich godzin, pomiarów dokonywanuje co 3 godziny. Ale niestety podaje temp. z zaokrągleniu do pełnych wartości i na nim jest 6*C.   
Wartość 6,46*C pochodzi z miernika Omniport 20 i mierzona jest tuż na wlocie powietrza z GWC do domu.

----------


## j-j

To naprawde ładnie  :smile: .

Ja myślę że długotrwale potestuję swój GWC w przyszłą zimę bo w ta to ja nawilżania nie potrzebuję.

pzdr

----------

> ...bo w ta to ja nawilżania nie potrzebuję.


A ja chętnie bym trochę wilgoci przyjął  :wink: , bo spadła już do 35%. Z tym, że ja swój budynek budowałem stosunkowo długo i ze szczególnym zwróceniem uwagi na bieżące pozbywanie sie wilgoci w trakcie budowy, wiec budynek miał czas na zminimalizowanie ilości wody technologicznej.

Niestety nie mogę teraz włączyć zraszania złoża, bo bez wyobraźni pozbyłem się jednego z zaworów i wraz z włączeniem zraszania miałbym puszczoną wodę na zawór czerpalny zewnętrzny  :cry:  .
Chyba, że skuszę się zrobić jedno obejscie, choć muszę przyznać, że w taką pogodę nie chce się wychodzić i szukać materiałów do wykonania tego obejscia.

----------


## qwert

u mnie też sucho. 35-40%

gwc żwirowe, poza budynkiem, około 7m x 4,5m x 0,6m

Nawiewa 8stC, mierzone na wlocie do pokoju na poddaszu.

Ta temp. utrzymuje się przez 3-4 godz włączonej wentylacji na maxa, dłużej nie testowałem.

Na zewnątrz -15st.C

Co do ilości wdmuchiwanego powietrza, to *AdamM* wie najlepiej, bo to jego dzieło  :smile: 

Jak był rekuperator (teraz jest w naprawie), to nawiewało +17 stC.

----------


## Lookita

-25 na zew.
gwc plytowy  za domkiem  nawiew na dom z gwc + 4 st. gwc zalaczany co 3 godz. na 3-5 godz. przy pracy reku na II biegu,
nawiew na dom + 14 st.
nawiew z anemo ,z rur na poddaszu niezaizolowanym,+12 st.!!!!!!!q-a!!!!!!!! 
wilgotnosc stala 45-55%
wlaczylem zraszanie gwc -nitka zimowa

----------


## piwopijca

Podwojny zwirowiec pod garazem pracuje 12/12 i dzisiaj przy mrozie w nocy -26,5*C temp. odczytana z reku ma 0*C
Zloza przemiennie pracuja non stop, 12 godzin musi im wystarczyc na regeneracje.
Mam ustawione przelaczanie miedzy zlozami o 12-24 i 00-12. 
Nie mieszkam jeszcze wiec nie bawie sie zbytnio w szczegoly -nie mam mozliwosci na biezaco sprawdzac temperatur

Pzdr.

----------


## kerado28

> Podwojny zwirowiec pod garazem pracuje 12/12 i dzisiaj przy mrozie w nocy -26,5*C temp. odczytana z reku ma 0*C
> Zloza przemiennie pracuja non stop, 12 godzin musi im wystarczyc na regeneracje.
> Mam ustawione przelaczanie miedzy zlozami o 12-24 i 00-12. 
> Nie mieszkam jeszcze wiec nie bawie sie zbytnio w szczegoly -nie mam mozliwosci na biezaco sprawdzac temperatur
> 
> Pzdr.


*Gratulacje pomysłu na www*
u Mnie malutkie GWC żwirowe - działa od 6 miesięcy - 24h na dobe - temp. 0,8 - przy zew. -18 stopni odzysk z reku ok. 89%

----------


## piwopijca

Zauwazylem, ze gdy mam ustawiona wydajnosc na 110m3 to temp. mam caly nieomal czas 0*C ale gdy podkrece wydajnosc na 340m3 to po niecalej minucie zaczyna mi temperatura wzrastac. Sprawdzilem i po wspomnianej minucie wzrosla o 1*C -zaprzestalem dalszej analizy z braku czasu. Wydaje mi sie ze tak male przeplywy po prostu nie przechodza przez cale zloze tylko przez najkrotsza jego czesc, pewnie jest troche zamarznieta stad to 0*C, przy wyzszej wydajnosci centrala wyciaga juz powietrze z dlaszych zakamarkow gwc i temp. bedzie wyzsza. Na ile wzrosnie nie wiem, moze w weekend dam rade czasowo to sprawdzic na dwoch kolejnych biegach (2 i 3) i podziele sie wynikami.

Pzdr.

----------


## j-j

> Zauwazylem, ze gdy mam ustawiona wydajnosc na 110m3 to temp. mam caly nieomal czas 0*C ale gdy podkrece wydajnosc na 340m3 to po niecalej minucie zaczyna mi temperatura wzrastac. Sprawdzilem i po wspomnianej minucie wzrosla o 1*C -zaprzestalem dalszej analizy z braku czasu. Wydaje mi sie ze tak male przeplywy po prostu nie przechodza przez cale zloze tylko przez najkrotsza jego czesc, pewnie jest troche zamarznieta stad to 0*C, przy wyzszej wydajnosci centrala wyciaga juz powietrze z dlaszych zakamarkow gwc i temp. bedzie wyzsza. Na ile wzrosnie nie wiem, moze w weekend dam rade czasowo to sprawdzic na dwoch kolejnych biegach (2 i 3) i podziele sie wynikami.
> 
> Pzdr.


To jest to o czym mówiłem kiedyś że żwirowiec musi dawać jakies sytrty aby przepływ odbywał sie przez całe złoże bo inaczej nie jest całe wykorzystywane.

pzdr

----------


## sharoon

A ma ktoś pomiary z GWC rurowego?

----------


## Depi

Właśnie?

----------


## dlugi rufus

jestem ,gwc rurowe ok  40m . 10  godzin  dziennie , 200m3/h        temp.5-6 stopni .Max na początku sezonu ok 8 stopni  ,min ok 4 (styczeń,luty).
Rura 200 , głębokość od 1,8 do 2,5 metra. Grunt piaszczysty ,ale wody gruntowe podchodzą do 2 m .Czasami wiosną częsciowo zalewa mi wymiennik i muszę wypompowywać wodę.

----------


## sharoon

> jestem ,gwc rurowe ok  40m . 10  godzin  dziennie , 200m3/h        temp.5-6 stopni .Max na początku sezonu ok 8 stopni  ,min ok 4 (styczeń,luty).
> Rura 200 , głębokość od 1,8 do 2,5 metra. Grunt piaszczysty ,ale wody gruntowe podchodzą do 2 m .Czasami wiosną częsciowo zalewa mi wymiennik i muszę wypompowywać wodę.


Dzięki, ale chodzi o pomiary z obecnych mrozów  :sad:

----------


## pkm

*dlugi rufus* jakie rury zastosowałeś do Twojego GWC?

----------


## hegard

27 01 2010 godz.7.00 - temp. zewn. -23,5°C wylot z GWC 8,7°C
28 01 2010 godz. 8.30 - temp. zewn. -1°C wylot z GWC 8,8°C 

25 08 2009 godz. 6.00 - temp. zewn. 14,8°C wylot z GWC 17,5 °C temp. w domu 22,8°C
28 08 2009 godz. 15.00 - temp. zewn. 31,5°C wylot z GWC 17,8°C temp. w domu 24,2°C

GWC – rura kanalizacyjna fi 200 mm, długość 50 m, zakopana na 2m, grunt mokra glina.
GWC pracuje bez przerwy, przepływ obecnie około 100m3/h.

----------


## lolek30

> 27 01 2010 godz.7.00 - temp. zewn. -23,5°C wylot z GWC 8,7°C
> 28 01 2010 godz. 8.30 - temp. zewn. -1°C wylot z GWC 8,8°C 
> 
> 25 08 2009 godz. 6.00 - temp. zewn. 14,8°C wylot z GWC 17,5 °C temp. w domu 22,8°C
> 28 08 2009 godz. 15.00 - temp. zewn. 31,5°C wylot z GWC 17,8°C temp. w domu 24,2°C
> 
> GWC – rura kanalizacyjna fi 200 mm, długość 50 m, zakopana na 2m, grunt mokra glina.
> GWC pracuje bez przerwy, przepływ obecnie około 100m3/h.


jeśli to prawdziwe dane to ja się pytam czy warto robić glikolowe GWC z pompkami , wymiennikami , nie tanie w stosunku do zwykłej rury kanalizacyjnej i napewno bardziej awaryjne ? się pytam ?

----------


## wozio

> Nie, no nadmuchuje mi świeże powietrze. Sprawdzałem organoleptycznie


Ile Ci go nadmuchuje? Tyle samo co wyciąga? Bo jeśli automatyka przeciwzamrożeniowa działa w Twoim rekuperatorze tak samo jak w moim to może być tak że nadmuchuje na przykład 3x mniej powietrza niż wyciąga właśnie po to aby nie dopuścić do zamarznięcia wymiennika. Efekt jest taki że pozostała część powietrza jest wsysana do budynku nieszczelnościami. A chyba nie po to robiłeś wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem żeby teraz powietrze Ci omijało całą tą instalację prawda? 

Po to są właśnie nagrzewnice wstępne oferowane przez chyba wszystkich producentów rekuperatorów żeby podgrzać to powietrze wstępnie do temperatury powyżej 0 żeby rekuperator pracował cały czas optymalnie. My tutaj zamiast nagrzewnicy wstępnej elektrycznej wstawiamy nagrzewnicę GWC.

----------


## aadamuss24

zastanawiał się ktoś nad grawitacyjnym przepływem powietrza przez reku i kanały przy wyłączonym reku ? Myślę, że to się dzieje. Ciekawy temat. Mierzył ktoś ? pozdr  adam

----------


## Liwko

> Ile Ci go nadmuchuje? Tyle samo co wyciąga? Bo jeśli automatyka przeciwzamrożeniowa działa w Twoim rekuperatorze tak samo jak w moim to może być tak że nadmuchuje na przykład 3x mniej powietrza niż wyciąga właśnie po to aby nie dopuścić do zamarznięcia wymiennika. Efekt jest taki że pozostała część powietrza jest wsysana do budynku nieszczelnościami. A chyba nie po to robiłeś wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem żeby teraz powietrze Ci omijało całą tą instalację prawda?


I to jest właśnie kolejny dowód przeciw rekuperatorom. Po co on nam jest, skoro wtedy gdy ma działać (czyli zimą) nie działa bez GWC albo nagrzewnicy???
Jak tu opisują ludzie, że wyciągają z GWC od 5 do 10 stopni w tym czasie, to ja mając rekuperator mam zaledwie parę stopni więcej. Czyli raptem kilkadziesiąt zł rocznie oszczędności przy czystym prądzie. Przy PC będzie to kilkanaście zł.
Jak się nie mylę, to rekuperator się kupuje wyłącznie dla oszczędności, dla wentylacji wystarczy w zupełności sama WM lub z GWC. Ja w rekuperatorze nie widzę żadnych oszczędności.

----------


## piwopijca

> zastanawiał się ktoś nad grawitacyjnym przepływem powietrza przez reku i kanały przy wyłączonym reku ? Myślę, że to się dzieje. Ciekawy temat. Mierzył ktoś ? pozdr  adam


Tia, ja sie zastanawialem jak uniknac nadmeirnego wentylowania podczas silnych wiatrow.
Zmienilem nawet czerpnie od GWC na kulista UVLA zeby zmniejszyc "wiatry" w instalacji.
Jak nie wieje to mam 60m3/h a jak wieje to nie mam pojecia jai wydatek ma moja wentylacja.
Zastanawiam sie czy czasem nie dmucha mi druga czerpnia tzw. bezposrednia bo moze przepustnica nie jest szczelna, ale teraz jest za zimno zeby tam grzebac.
Teoretycznie przez GWC zwirowe nie powinno tak dmuchac.

Pzdr.

----------


## jasiek71

właśnie zlazłem ze strychu...  (sterownik went. tam jest )
GWC 8,4*
na zewnątrz -15,3*

----------


## Liwko

> właśnie zlazłem ze strychu...  (sterownik went. tam jest )
> GWC 8,4*
> na zewnątrz -15,3*


A ja mam +11,5 przy -10. Gdybym dodał do tego twój GWC pewnie miałbym około +15. Szczerze to wolał bym sam twój GWC. Machniom? :big grin:

----------


## compi

Pytanie jak długo GWC da taki uzysk przy obecnie panujących mrozach, zakładając że potrwają tak ca jeden miech?

----------


## jasiek71

> Pytanie jak długo GWC da taki uzysk przy obecnie panujących mrozach, zakładając że potrwają tak ca jeden miech?


w tamtym roku najniżej było 7,3* na przełomie luty-marzec

----------


## piwopijca

Wczoraj akurat sprawdzilm temp. na centrali i z GWC bylo 7*C, z domu wywiewalo 18*C a na zewnatrz juz bylo -18*C.
Dzisiaj w nocy doszlo do "obliczeniowej tj. -20*C, tyle pokzala PCi z czujnika pogodowego, w garazu odnotowalem -1*C - niestety mam tam pod podloga GWC zwirowe bo nie  mialem innego miejsca i moze to czesciowo wychladza garaz.
Dodatkowo gwizdze mi przez drzwi tylne garazu - od dolu gdzies do klamki jest "szpara", chyba sie wypaczyly bo sa mocno naslonecznione latem i zacina deszcz na nie, jak sie ociepli to musze jakies dodatkowe uszczelki zalozyc. W zeszlym roku "dupilo" tamtedy sniegiem a pozniej o tym no i masz.

Pzdr.

----------


## jasiek71

na zewnątrz -21,5*
GWC 8,0*
wymiana 100m3

----------


## budowlany_laik

*jasiek71*, to Twoje GWC jakiego jest rodzaju? Rurowe, glikolowe czy piszesz o zaciąganiu powietrza spod blachodachówki? Pytam by była jasność.

U mnie:
na zewnątrz -15*
glikol +3,9*
za GWC -1,5* (czujnik temperatury)
reku wskazuje +3* (nie jest w trybie ochrony p-zamrożeniowej - wentyle chodzą cały czas na równym wydatku)
przepływ 70 m3/h (minimum rekuperatora)

----------


## jasiek71

> *jasiek71*, to Twoje GWC jakiego jest rodzaju? Rurowe, glikolowe czy piszesz o zaciąganiu powietrza spod blachodachówki? Pytam by była jasność.


rurowe...
kanaliza 200, 67mb, ułożona w wężownicę ok. 2,5m pod ziemią

z pod blacho dachówki ostatnio jak słońce leci do 25* przy -10*

metr nad GWC leci rura od wody do mojego domu, woda w sieci ma teraz u mnie 6,6*

----------


## edde

> A ja mam +11,5 przy -10. ...


 hmm, tak sobie myślę, ze to może oznacza ze powinienem przestać się zamartwiać i psioczyć na reku?, psy na nim wieszam bo przy ~ -15'C wypluwa nędzne 14-16'C, ale jak patrzę na kolegi wyniki to może nie mam najgorzej?
i sam jestem ciekaw co w tych cyferkach poprawi gwc rurowe, ale tego (ze względu na brak czasu i warunków do dokończenia kanału w piwnicy i czerpni gwc na zewnątrz) raczej w tym sezonie się nie dowiem, a już a pewnie nie w te syberyjskie mrozy  :sad:

----------


## piwopijca

@edde
Jaka temp. "wyciaga" Ci z domu?
Wyglada jakbys mial sprawnosc ok. 70%.

Pzdr.

----------


## edde

nie wiem jak to liczysz bo mi wychodzi, że żeby przy nawiewie 15'C i -15'C na zewnatrz sprawnosć temperaturowa była na poziomie 70% to na wywiewie musiałoby byc 27'C  :ohmy:  
aktualnie na panelu (temp. na wlotach/wylotach reku): nawiew 15,5'C, wywiew 19,3'C, zasysane -14,2'C, sprawność temperaturowa 89%, wentylatory w pracy ciągłej: 20/nawiew - 25%/wywiew (reku: nikol 320 czyli na oko 60-80m3/h), w domu ~21'C,

----------


## szczukot

No wywiew na poziomie 19,3 stopnia gdy w domu jest 21 to mi sie podoba. Gdzie leza rury i jak sa izolowane ?

Fantom

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Coś mój GWC nie daje rady.
Dziś pierwszy raz go odpaliłem.
Montaż wentylatora prowizorycznie, ale myślę że szczelnie. Po włączeniu:
temperatura mierzona termometrem pokojowym (taki zwykły)  -1,  na zewnątrz -15
Po dwóch godzinach temperatura za GWC spada do -3.

Wydajność wentylatora to 90 m3/h


GWC ceramiczny 24m2 z max-a. Od 1,8 do 2,5 metra pod ziemią bez styropianu.
Jestem mocno zawiedziony. Jutro obkleję wszystko silikonem i sprawdzę jeszcze raz. Możliwe że zaciąga gdzieś powietrze z piwnicy gdzie jest -7.

----------


## edde

> No wywiew na poziomie 19,3 stopnia gdy w domu jest 21 to mi sie podoba. Gdzie leza rury i jak sa izolowane ?
> 
> Fantom


rury wywiewu (pomijając te w części mieszkalnej) leżą na stryszku lekko ocieplonym (15cm słabej wełny pomiędzy krokwie i na to żółta folia), nie wiem jaka jest tam temp. ale zawsze cieplej niż na zewnątrz a znacznie zimniej niż w domu  :wink:  i są ocieplone dwoma warstwami wełny 5-cio centymetrowej i strecz (niestety strecz ma to do siebie, że trochę zgniata warstwę wełny, szczególnie jak kiepawy dostęp jest, no i z teoretycznych 10cm jest pewnie z 5-7, za to większej gęstości  :wink:  ), też trochę negatywny wpływa na tą wartość ma wiatrołap a w nim nieszczelne drzwi przez które nieźle pizga, wchodząc tam jest wyczuwalnie chłodniej, pewnie z 18 st a jest tam anemostat wywiewny, teraz przy większym mrozie na wejściu do reku ok. -16'C i temp. w domu 22'C wywiew pokazuje 19,7'C

----------


## jasiek71

dzisiejsze dane z godz. 6:30 rano...
temp. zewn. -26*
temp. za GWC 7,6*
wymiana ok. 100m3

temp. wody w rurze 1m nad GWC 6,2*

----------


## Piczman

U mnie jest teraz +1 C przy -26 C i wydatku 100 m3 .

----------


## zorrk

> .........
> 
> GWC ceramiczny 24m2 z max-a. Od 1,8 do 2,5 metra pod ziemią bez styropianu.
> Jestem mocno zawiedziony. Jutro obkleję wszystko silikonem i sprawdzę jeszcze raz. Możliwe że zaciąga gdzieś powietrze z piwnicy gdzie jest -7.



I jak po uszczelnieniu?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> I jak po uszczelnieniu?


 Jedna WIELKA LIPA.

Przed chwilą wróciłem z testu. Odpaliłem na 5 minut. Na zewnątrz 

-15*, za GWC -5*.

Widać że złoże się wychładza mimo braku eksploatacji.
Nie widzę sensu włączania na dłuższy czas.
Kasa wyrzucona w błoto. Na żwirowcu pewnie miałbym większy uzysk.

----------


## jasiek71

jak na razie zwykły prosty GWC rurowy z kanalzy bije wszystkie ewolucje... :smile:

----------


## Artis0

to fakt, rurowe gwc wychodzi najlepiej. Sadzilem ze glikolowe bedzie jednak bardziej dotrzymywalo kroku..

----------


## szczukot

A glikolowe nie dotrzymuje ? Czemu tylko 'sadziles' ?

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

> A glikolowe nie dotrzymuje ? Czemu tylko 'sadziles' ?
> 
> Fantom


jak by wymienniki do glikolowego miały blisko 100% sprawności i nie potrzebował energii na pompkę obiegową to może by dotrzymywał... :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Pytam sie o praktyke a nie teorie. Czy ma glikolowca ktory sie nie sprawdza czy o co chodzi.

Fantom

----------


## mamut 74

są inni użytkownicy maxowców?

----------


## Piczman

> Pytam sie o praktyke a nie teorie. Czy ma glikolowca ktory sie nie sprawdza czy o co chodzi.


Glikolowiec daje od +1 do +6 C .
Rurowiec Jaśka wyższe temp.
Ale i tak coś mi tu nie gra z tymi wynikami  :wink: 
Dotąd podawane wyniki były zbliżone do glikolowaca, jedynie zwirowy dawał więcej zysku .

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale i tak coś mi tu nie gra z tymi wynikami


 moimi czy twoimi ?
w tej chwili GWC 8,0*, na zewnątrz -16*
według wszystkich teorii to on ma ogromne opory gdyż jest ułożony w wężownice z zakrętami 90*na zasadzie 14m prosto,90*,1m, 90*, 13m,90*,1m,90*,13m itd.
ale jak widać działa całkiem skutecznie nawet latem przy przepływie 380m3/h

----------


## szczukot

No faktycznie bardzo wysokie wyniki. Juz nie chodzi mi o sama temp wejscia - ile jest na dworze. Chodzi mi o sprawnosc samego rurowca. Bo zakladajac, ze ma 100 % (no wiecej juz nie mozna) to grunt ma 8 st. A to duzo. Na jakiej glebokosci masz te rury ? Czym i w jakim punkcie dokladnie mierzysz temperature za GWC ?

Fantom
ps. Jasiek, a liczyles z ciekwaosci jakie opory przeplywu daje Twoj rurowiec ? Jestem ciekaw w jakim punkcie pracuja wtedy wentylatory rekuperatora, Czy duzo bardziej wentylatory sie mecza albo nawet spada wydajnosc wentylacji.

----------


## jasiek71

> No faktycznie bardzo wysokie wyniki. Juz nie chodzi mi o sama temp wejscia - ile jest na dworze. Chodzi mi o sprawnosc samego rurowca. Bo zakladajac, ze ma 100 % (no wiecej juz nie mozna) to grunt ma 8 st. A to duzo. Na jakiej glebokosci masz te rury ? Czym i w jakim punkcie dokladnie mierzysz temperature za GWC ?
> 
> Fantom
> ps. Jasiek, a liczyles z ciekwaosci jakie opory przeplywu daje Twoj rurowiec ? Jestem ciekaw w jakim punkcie pracuja wtedy wentylatory rekuperatora, Czy duzo bardziej wentylatory sie mecza albo nawet spada wydajnosc wentylacji.


rury są na głębokości ok. 2,5m czujnik mam wpuszczony do wymiennika na 20m kabla więc jakieś 4m przed domem licząc od strychu...
na strychu powietrze w rurze ma w tej chwili 9,9* więc jeszcze dwa stopnie podgrzewa się przechodząc przez dom
nie liczyłem oporów bo nawet nie mam pojęcia jak ... :wink: 
w lecie napędzane jest wentylatorem od klimakonwektora, bez GWC 500m3 a z podpiętym wymiennikiem spada do 380m3, pobiera w tedy 84w/h

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> moimi czy twoimi ?
> w tej chwili GWC 8,0*, na zewnątrz -16*
> według wszystkich teorii to on ma ogromne opory gdyż jest ułożony w wężownice z zakrętami 90*na zasadzie 14m prosto,90*,1m, 90*, 13m,90*,1m,90*,13m itd.
> ale jak widać działa całkiem skutecznie nawet latem przy przepływie 380m3/h


Przyjmując że powierzchnię Twojego rurowca zwiększamy o pół metra na każdą stronę wychodzi powierzchnia około 70m2. Koszt według cen u mnie z końcówki zeszłego roku to za rury+kolanka maksymalnie 1700 złotych. Do tego koszty wykopania i zasypania tak wielkiej dziury około 1000 złoty.
Suma 2700 złotych. 
Powiększenie mojego maxowca do tej wielkości to koszt 1,9k za maxy + geowłóknina + folia + wykop da w zaokrągleniu 3,3k dodatkowych kosztów.

----------


## jasiek71

> Przyjmując że powierzchnię Twojego rurowca zwiększamy o pół metra na każdą stronę wychodzi powierzchnia około 70m2. Koszt według cen u mnie z końcówki zeszłego roku to za rury+kolanka maksymalnie 1700 złotych. Do tego koszty wykopania i zasypania tak wielkiej dziury około 1000 złoty.
> Suma 2700 złotych. 
> Powiększenie mojego maxowca do tej wielkości to koszt 1,9k za maxy + geowłóknina + folia + wykop da w zaokrągleniu 3,3k dodatkowych kosztów.


mój materiały i koparka ok. 3000zł
żeby było ciekawiej ja mam te rury z grubszą ścianką ze spienionym rdzeniem, ale jak widać to nie ma wpływu...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Problem wydaje się być rozwiązany.
Zamarznięty filtr na czerpni powodował spory opór i tym samym powietrze leciało do domu najkrótszą drogą.
Po ściągnięciu filtra:
-16*, za GWC +1* po około 10 minutach pracy.
Jutro podam wyniki po kilkunastu godzinnej pracy.

EDIT:
Po przeszło 12 godzinach nocnej pracy pomiar z 8:30 rano
-17*C, za GWC +1*C

----------


## mamut 74

> Problem wydaje się być rozwiązany.
> Zamarznięty filtr na czerpni powodował spory opór i tym samym powietrze leciało do domu najkrótszą drogą.
> Po ściągnięciu filtra:
> -16*, za GWC +1* po około 10 minutach pracy.
> Jutro podam wyniki po kilkunastu godzinnej pracy.
> 
> EDIT:
> Po przeszło 12 godzinach nocnej pracy pomiar z 8:30 rano
> -17*C, za GWC +1*C


a nawilżasz maxowca?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> a nawilżasz maxowca?


 Nie nawilżam. Dom mam bez dachu, woda jeszcze nie podłączona.

----------


## mamut 74

myślę że gdy jeszcze dodasz nawadnianie maxowca to uzyskasz większą temperaturę

----------


## aadamuss24

-15/10.1 reku na 100m3 chodzi około 8 godzin na dobę

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Mój odpaliłem na 18 godzin ciągłej pracy. Na wylocie zawsze +1*C. Niestety musiałem wyłączyć gdyż piwnica zaczęła pokrywać się lodem od wewnątrz (-9* w środku). Czy da więcej? Zaraz skoczę ponownie włączyć na parę minut i podam wyniki.
-16*C, za GWC + 0,5*C

----------


## budowlany_laik

na zewnątrz -25*C
glikol +2,1*C
za nagrzewnicą -9*C, a reku wskazuje 0*C

Rurowce są cieplejsze...

----------


## jasiek71

na zewnątrz -17*
GWC 7,8*
woda w sieci ( 1m nad GWC ) 5,9*

przeglądam zapiski z tamtego roku...
dn. 3,03 2011
GWC 7,1*
woda w sieci 4,8*

zobaczymy jak w tym będzie....

----------


## forumuser

> na zewnątrz -17*
> GWC 7,8*


hmm, 7,8* temperatura powietrza w rurze?
bardziej to wyglada na temperature gruntu a i to dosc głeboko (np. w wielkopolske ze względu na mróz i brak śniegu grunt zamarzł już jakiś metr w głąb)
a może coś nie halo z termometrem?

w porównaniu do glikolowca to w ogółe kosmos, bo przecież te +7,8 to temperatura nawiewu, a nie czynnika który dopiero nawiew ogrzeje w nagrzewnicy. 

a czy w lecie tez miałeś 100% efektywności w chłodzeniu (czyli w upały powietrze ochładzało sie powiedzmy do 10'C)

----------


## jasiek71

na dzień dzisiejszy za GWC jest 7,5*
temp. zewn. -10
jak widać po temperaturach to moje GWC praktycznie nie reaguje na na to co dzieje sie na zewnątrz...

----------


## Piczman

Niedługo zmierzę jaka temp. jest o tej porze roku na takiej głębokości, Ty masz jakieś wysokie  :wink: 

Mój wynik przy -28 C nawiewu z zewnątrz to +2 C po nagrzewnicy .
Przy max wydatku centrali jest już -1 C .
Jak daję na 3 bieg pompę to rośnie o jakieś 0,6-0,8 C .
Ale zawsze jadę na I .

----------


## miloszenko

Jasiek, masz jakis odplyw w tym gwc dla ewentualnej wilgoci, ktora sie tam moze znalesc ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jasiek71

> Niedługo zmierzę jaka temp. jest o tej porze roku na takiej głębokości, Ty masz jakieś wysokie


zmierzyłem właśnie temp. wody z sieci ma 5,5* rura jest o 1m płycej od GWC

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek, masz jakis odplyw w tym gwc dla ewentualnej wilgoci, ktora sie tam moze znalesc ??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


wszystko jest ułożone ze spadkiem w kierunku czerpni i zakończone trójnikiem z kawałkiem rury która robi za coś w rodzaju studzienki
jak na razie jeszcze tam wody nie widziałem

----------


## mamut 74

Jasiek a jaką masz średnicę rur? i łączną długość?

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek a jaką masz średnicę rur? i łączną długość?


pisałem trochę wcześniej, poszukaj...

(200, 67mb w wężownicę z kolanami 90" )
jutro pomierzę ile jest dokładnie pod ziemią i jaką ma temp. jak nie ma przepływu, dzisiaj mi się już nie chce po nocy...

----------


## mamut 74

w jakim wątku opisałeś swoje gwc?

----------


## jasiek71

> (200, 67mb w wężownicę z kolanami 90" )
> jutro pomierzę ile jest dokładnie pod ziemią i jaką ma temp. jak nie ma przepływu, dzisiaj mi się już nie chce po nocy...


no i pomierzyłem...
od powierzchni gruntu do dolnej krawędzi rury przy trójniku jest 270 cm ( plus 20 cm śniegu na gruncie :big grin:  )
od rana czerpnia jest zatkana reklamówką..., bez przepływu powietrza jest +9,1*

mamut 74
dwie strony wcześniej napisałem to samo co wyżej :yes:

----------


## szczukot

No ja moge tylko powtorzyc : Jasiek, super trafiles z tym swoim GWC. Jakis dobry grunt i wogole. Rewelacja.
Tak naprawde, to przy takich osiagach GWC, reku faktycznie w zime niepotrzebny  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## jasiek71

> . Jakis dobry grunt i wogole. 
> Tak naprawde, to przy takich osiagach GWC, reku faktycznie w zime niepotrzebny


mam taką glinę zmieszaną ze żwirem, poniżej wymiennika to już skała i nie dało się głębiej wykopać...
żeby było śmieszniej to przez ten GWC idzie cały czas grawitacyjnie te 100m3/h ,pionowa część o długości 8m idąca na strych powoduje ciąg...

----------


## witek_myslowice

Tu są ankiety od użytkowników żwirowych GWC po kliku letniej ich eksploatacji:
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta1.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta2.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta3.jpg
http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta4.jpg
Ogrzanie powietrza w ekstremalnych zimowych temperaturach (GWC+rekuperator) o min. 30stC to jest dobry wynik!

----------


## forumuser

jaką po ostatnich upałach macie temperaturę glikolu w waszych instalacjach GGWC?

----------


## mk_kosa

> Tu są ankiety od użytkowników żwirowych GWC po kliku letniej ich eksploatacji:
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta1.jpg
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta2.jpg
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta3.jpg
> http://www.eis.pl/vtx1800/ankieta4.jpg
> Ogrzanie powietrza w ekstremalnych zimowych temperaturach (GWC+rekuperator) o min. 30stC to jest dobry wynik!


a dbanie o ochronę danych osobowych swoich klientów to już nie łaska?!

----------


## witek_myslowice

> a dbanie o ochronę danych osobowych swoich klientów to już nie łaska?!


Zezwolenie mam na odwrotnej stronie tych ankiet.
To prawda, mój błąd, miałem napisać o tym że mam zezwolenie na prezentację tych ankiet.

----------


## hegard

20 08 2012 godz.15.30 -  temp. zewn. 34,5°C wylot z GWC 17,3°C
21 08 2012 godz.6.00 -  temp. zewn. 16,5°C wylot z GWC 17,0°C

GWC – rura kanalizacyjna fi 200 mm, długość 50 m, zakopana na 2m, grunt mokra glina.
GWC pracuje bez przerwy, przepływ obecnie około 180m3/h.

----------


## compi

> 20 08 2012 godz.15.30 -  temp. zewn. 34,5°C wylot z GWC 17,3°C
> 21 08 2012 godz.6.00 -  temp. zewn. 16,5°C wylot z GWC 17,0°C
> 
> GWC – rura kanalizacyjna fi 200 mm, długość 50 m, zakopana na 2m, grunt mokra glina.
> GWC pracuje bez przerwy, przepływ obecnie około 180m3/h.


Hehehe, to jest chyba najlepszy przykład na celowość takiej inwestycji. Napisz jeszcze ile Cię kosztowało GWC. To da do prawdopodobnie do myślenia
oponentom. Gdybyś wrzucił jeszcze wilgotność wewnątrz domu byłoby super.

----------


## vega1

GWC rurowe 35 metrów z rury fi200 zakopanej na głębokości od 1,5metra do 2 metrów. Temperatura na wejściu wczoraj  31st. a po przejściu przez GWC 16,5st. Po pięciogodzinnej pracy wzrosło  do 17,2st. Dziś temperatura na wejściu 36st. a za GWC 17st.
Przepływ powietrza to 120m3/h.

----------


## witek_myslowice

Zwirowy GWC projekt taniaklima.pl - syjamski GWC w Mysłowicach wydajność przemiennie 2x700m3/h - temp zewnetrzna 39,5C na wylocie z GWC dzis 18C. Temperatura w budynku około godz.13.00  25C - teraz zmniejszyłem wydajność z GWC żeby sie nie przeziębić temp wzrosła do 29C - na piętrze w sypialnich jest 30C

----------


## Radiowiec

U mnie GWC rurowy fi200, ok. 45 mb, zakopany na 2 metry, kilka kolan, grunt glina. Temp. zewnętrzna - 31, temperatura za GWC 16,6. 

Zimą przy mrozach w granicach -15 za GWC miałem ok. 0. Nie wiem, jak osiągacie wartości w granicach 7-8 stopni. 

Zaznaczam, że u mnie GWC pracuje praktycznie non stop - sterownik robi tylko co jakiś czas test przepustnic i wtedy na chwilę przełącza się na zewnętrzną czerpnię.

----------


## compi

Może zaletą jest zakopanie GWC pod domem?

----------


## miloszenko

> Może zaletą jest zakopanie GWC pod domem?


To na pewno robi roznice, wtedy korzystamy ze strat do gruntu na rzecz podgrzania nawiewu. Tylko ciezko dokladnie oszacowac czy to jest jeszcze odzyskiwanie i tak utraconej energii czy tez moze juz zbytnie ochladzanie gruntu pod domem?

Najlepiej byloby miec 2 nitki i puszczac je naprzemiennie, ale to koeljne PLN wydane na GWC, dobrze byloby miec jakies konretne obliczenia ile energi leci do gruntu jesli podloga ma powiedzmy 100 m2 i ile z tego wyciaga GWC pracujacy non-stop na powiedzmy 100 m3/h.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> U mnie GWC rurowy fi200, ok. 45 mb, zakopany na 2 metry, kilka kolan, grunt glina. Temp. zewnętrzna - 31, temperatura za GWC 16,6. 
> 
> Zimą przy mrozach w granicach -15 za GWC miałem ok. 0. Nie wiem, jak osiągacie wartości w granicach 7-8 stopni. 
> 
> Zaznaczam, że u mnie GWC pracuje praktycznie non stop - sterownik robi tylko co jakiś czas test przepustnic i wtedy na chwilę przełącza się na zewnętrzną czerpnię.


A jak to się ma do temperatury w domu ?Jaka jest różnica miedzy pracującym GWC a wyłączonym ?

----------


## Radiowiec

> A jak to się ma do temperatury w domu ?Jaka jest różnica miedzy pracującym GWC a wyłączonym ?


Po staropolsku odpowiem: "I don't know"  :smile: 

U mnie GWC pracuje non stop - zimą temperaturę na anemostacie w salonie zmierzyłem i wyszło 18,5 stopnia przy temperaturze w domu 20,5. 

Obecnie, podczas upałów miałem w domu 23 stopnie maks.

----------


## compi

> A jak to się ma do temperatury w domu ?Jaka jest różnica miedzy pracującym GWC a wyłączonym ?


Przy wyłączonym GWC i pobieraniu z czerpni ściennej?

----------


## compi

> U mnie GWC rurowy fi200, ok. 45 mb, zakopany na 2 metry, kilka kolan, grunt glina. Temp. zewnętrzna - 31, temperatura za GWC 16,6. 
> 
> Zimą przy mrozach w granicach -15 za GWC miałem ok. 0. Nie wiem, jak osiągacie wartości w granicach 7-8 stopni. 
> 
> Zaznaczam, że u mnie GWC pracuje praktycznie non stop - sterownik robi tylko co jakiś czas test przepustnic i wtedy na chwilę przełącza się na zewnętrzną czerpnię.


O wychładzaniu kiedyś było. Przy standardowej izolacji rzędu 15-20cm pod podłogą i sporą ilością piachu strat praktycznie nie wykazano. Dzisiaj jednak mamy jako takie upały i u mnie, pomimo braku rolet w oknach również nie zanotowałem więcej jak 23 stopnie. Zysk zimą jest na pewno, latem wolałbym mieć nitkę poza domem. Przy w miarę cyklicznych opadach regeneracja rurowca byłaby szybsza.

----------


## Arturo72

> Przy wyłączonym GWC i pobieraniu z czerpni ściennej?


Dokładnie tak.
Zróbcie taki test i pochwalcie się czy zauważyliście róznicę w temperaturze w domu ,jesli tak to zapodajcie w st.C.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dokładnie tak.
> Zróbcie taki test i pochwalcie się czy zauważyliście róznicę w temperaturze w domu ,jesli tak to zapodajcie w st.C.


a uwierzysz ...??? :wink: 
u mnie o 2* na poddaszu w ciągu jednego dnia .... :yes: 
no ale ja tylko "bije pianę" ... :big tongue:

----------


## compi

> a uwierzysz ...???
> u mnie o 2* na poddaszu w ciągu jednego dnia ....
> no ale ja tylko "bije pianę" ...


Ja się staram nie bić, ale musiałbym być głupcem, aby pompować powietrze o temperaturze grubo ponad 25 stopni zamiast grubo poniżej 20-tu : ).

----------


## compi

> Dokładnie tak.
> Zróbcie taki test i pochwalcie się czy zauważyliście róznicę w temperaturze w domu ,jesli tak to zapodajcie w st.C.


Zima pewnie zaproponujesz mi ten sam test, hehe. Nie ma głupich!

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja się staram nie bić, ale musiałbym być głupcem, aby pompować powietrze o temperaturze grubo ponad 25 stopni zamiast grubo poniżej 20-tu : ).


Spróbuj a wierz mi,bardzo się zdziwisz  :smile: 



> Zima pewnie zaproponujesz mi ten sam test, hehe. Nie ma głupich!


Nie,bo wiem,że GWC jedynie zimą się sprawdza i nie doprowadza do zamarznięcia wymiennika w reku,latem jest praktycznie bezużyteczny,dlatego prośba o test  :smile: 
Mam także GWC rurowy...

----------


## jasiek71

> Spróbuj a wierz mi,bardzo się zdziwisz


taaa...
ja też się zdziwiłem ...
jeszcze rok temu twierdziłem że GWC jest do bani ...
i popatrz ty się zmieniłem zdanie ... :yes:

----------


## compi

> Spróbuj a wierz mi,bardzo się zdziwisz 
> 
> Nie,bo wiem,że GWC jedynie zimą się sprawdza i nie doprowadza do zamarznięcia wymiennika w reku,latem jest praktycznie bezużyteczny,dlatego prośba o test 
> Mam także GWC rurowy...


Zaczynasz i mnie irytować. Polecaj teraz wiatraki. Na lato to taki tańszy zamiennik proponowanej przez Ciebie WM z czerpni ściennej. Też pomiesza trochę powietrzem. Aha,  nie mam  reku, bo przy nawiewie powyżej 5 stopni z mojego rurowca ta inwestycja na razie mi się kompletnie nie kalkuluje.

----------


## vega1

Ja też jestem ciekawy jaki zysk daje GWC latem? Czy jak nawiewa 16C stopni to czy w ogólnym rozrachunku obniży temperaturę w domu o załóżmy 2 stopnie?

----------


## miloszenko

2 stopnie mniej w domu przy obecnych upalach to bylaby rewelacja.

----------


## Andrzej.K

Ja mam rurowca 2 nitki fi 160 każda jakieś 30meterów :wink:   każda nitka. wejscie do domu na głebokosci 2,3  czerpnia 2,5m
i o dziwo dziś 4ć na zewnątrz a GWC 18
A co najdziwniejsze   za reku mam nagrzewnice wodna samoróbke z gwc przy wodzie 45C daje 25C a z Czerpni ściennej 30C. dla czego lepiej grzeje gdy daje zimniejsze powietrze? 
GWC  nie daje żadnych zapachów a gdy sąsiedzi rozpalają węglem to GWC jest wybawieniem brak jakiegokolwiek zapachu, 
I o tych oporach przepływu to chyba mit bo  by powietrze przez nie przepchać wystarczy wiatraczek 12v 0,12A taki z komputera średnicy 8 cm z rzekomą wydajnością 80 m3/h 
Gdy wieje wiatr to GWC pcha powietrze do reku tak że po wyłączeniu z prądu cały czas wieje  :eek:   :rotfl:   A najzabawniejsze że chyba zawsze wieje z tej samej strony ::-o:  przynajmniej przez ostatnie 5 dni obserwacji. Może to Jezioro i rzeka która przez nie płynie tak to kształtuje. 
GWC warto wykonać  :stir the pot:

----------

